# Hooking my amp up



## Hollywoodtiti (Jun 28, 2020)

when I was hooking up my amp every time I’ll try to buy the red power wire into the amp it will make a big spark and the fuse will blow so I took the fuse out and put the power cord in then try the fuse but the fuse will blow. Please help!!!!!


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

hooking it to the wrong port, your connecting it to the ground


----------

